
Mormons using the Web to control their own image - illdave
http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/style/mormons-using-the-web-to-control-their-own-image/2011/08/11/gIQA1J6BMJ_story.html?hpid=z3
======
maeon3
When I was young, say 10-13 years old, I had a mormon jingle stuck in my head,
at one point I thought it was divine intervention, leading me to cryptic
origins: "ladder day saints", at the time I wondered what the heck that was, a
ladder with saints on it? It would take me another 12 years for me to learn
enough about psychology and jedi mind control to figure out that this jingle
stuck in my head (making me thing it was divine) was hand crafted by a humans.

We have to be careful to immunize the children against this bacteria that
transfers over the medium of TV, radio and google search. Forget to do so and
you find your kids committing everything they are, every last dollar to a mind
control cult. Good citizens don't let their children become prey to drones.

It is wrong to use a mastery of psychology to get people to dance like puppets
and give you money. If I find you doing this to others, I will work to expose
you.

~~~
phamilton
Man. I would hate to be Kit Kat... "gimme a break off that Kit Kat bar" or
anyone else who has a series of words said in a semi rhythmic fashion...

So you got a few words stuck in your head. That doesn't mean it's part of a
sinister plot to brainwash you. Occam's Razor.

~~~
maeon3
I'm not a brainwashed Mormon today, so ultimately their evil plot didn't work.
Though there are probably many kids everywhere in the world today wondering if
a religious jingle that they can't get out of their head has some cosmic
meaning when it has a message with 'god' in it.

